# Rabbit Run & Aviary? Possible?



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of building an Aviary & Rabbit run in one, linking onto a (rough guide) 10x8 shed... Inside the shed would be half bird housing half rabbit hutch type thing... Just wondering if it'd be possible or if there'd be any complications? Obviously I wouldn't mix the rabbits with the birds I'd have them completely separate, even in the run... but just wondering if there's anything I haven't thought about? 


Here's a kinda picture of what I'm talking about


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary has large aviaries and living at the bottom of each one are a pair of neutered rabbits and we have had no problems, no need to seperate


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Would say the same.

A friend of mine who runs the Mutts in Distress rescue in Herts/Essex Has birds and rabbits in a hexagonal covered aviary. 

Biggest issues would be in my opinion bird poop on the bunnies or the bunnies getting fat eating high calorie dropped seeds.


Personally I would separate the top of the shed from the rabbit section either with some removable tarp type sheet you could remove and wash down, or a thin wooden ledge to fit planks of wood or perspex etc across that again can be very easily removed and washed down to remove droppings. If you feed in the internal section then the rabbits can be in the bottom section reasonably poop and seed free, in the run I doubt it would matter at all about separating.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

After keeping budgies for a few years i would be concerned about the birds attacking the rabbits. Unless it was just me to have violent budgies lmao


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

selina20 said:


> After keeping budgies for a few years i would be concerned about the birds attacking the rabbits. Unless it was just me to have violent budgies lmao


 
:lol2:I think it was just your budgies, our budgies dont ever bother the bunnies.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I have kept mixed aviaries with rabbit and quail living harmoniously in the bottom  used to often see the budgies hitching a ride on the rabbits backs lol. I would always try and mix enclosures, to me it's more natural that way (obv within reason ha)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary has a large purpose built warren, complete with underground pipes etc and hutches all around the outside. A few years ago we put a couple of ornamental pheasants in there with them, after we had fox trouble and they've been living there with the rabbits quite happily.


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

hmmm interesting thanks for all your replies x


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

I would maybe put a piece of perspex between the two if your concerned about rabbits getting crapped on....or thinner spaced mesh perhaps...I think its a brilliant idea and if I had the space would love to do a similar set up.

Let us know how it goes. pics please....out of interest....how many birds and rabbits would you keep in???...i wouldnt mind doing similar rather then rabbits put chickens or banties on the bottom hmmm.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Would you be able to get into clean it well and also the birds would attack I think....good idea in theory but im not sure how it would work...unless you had a walk way of say two foot wide corridor once you go in the main door you have shown at the end....so then its a set up within the bigger build?


----------

